# Wake on Lan problem



## mic8888 (Oct 18, 2019)

Hello,

I am running FreeNas with FreeBSD 11.2 Stable. I have some problem with my network adapter Marvel 88E8056 which is intagrated with Asus P5E Deluxe board. It seems to be supported by this version of FreeBSD but I have problem with Wake up on Lan (WOL).  

I see that in options there are no any WOL ones. How can I fix it?


```
ifconfig
msk0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=c011a<TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,TSO4,VLAN_HWTSO,LINKSTATE>
        ether 20:cf:30:68:58:c5
        hwaddr 20:cf:30:68:58:c5
        inet 192.168.1.241 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
        nd6 options=9<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED>
        media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex,flowcontrol,master,rxpause,txpause>)
        status: active
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        options=600003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        groups: lo
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 18, 2019)

mic8888 said:


> I am running FreeNas with FreeBSD 11.2 Stable.


PC-BSD, FreeNAS, XigmaNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## mic8888 (Oct 19, 2019)

It's a pity but on FreeNas forum I don't have any replies. Maybe somone from this place will give some tips


----------



## Crivens (Oct 19, 2019)

The rules are the rules are the rules.
Besides, how long is 11.2 from EOL? There are hardly any users left here.


----------

